

Unifying Functional and Object-Oriented Programming with Scala - ludicast
http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2014/4/173220-unifying-functional-and-object-oriented-programming-with-scala/fulltext#.UzlsmtFLxCI.reddit

======
ludicast
If you know Scala it's a good refresher & run-through of the motivations. If
you don't, it's a nice summary if you need to know something about it (to make
an educated decision, fake your way through an interview, whatever).

